# FTA Convention La grange



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Who's going? Should be some steals on DPs.


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

I'm planning on going down on Fri. & Sat. It's only about 70 miles.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

K-zoo said:


> I'm planning on going down on Fri. & Sat. It's only about 70 miles.


 Dan and Josh gonna make it down?


----------



## K-zoo (Jul 19, 2008)

Talked to Dan yesterday, I think him and Jim are going down on Thursday. Not sure about Josh, he and my son are planning a turkey hunting trip to Kansas next spring. Dan and Jim were at the car show in Plainwell yesterday, it was Jim's first time at a show with his 1915 Model T. The ole' guy was in his glory talking to people and explaining how the old "Tin Lizzy" worked.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I think I will be there on Thur and Friday


----------



## BigWhiskey (Jan 7, 2010)

I will be there Thursday - Saturday.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

We're shooting for Wed. Noon.. Tailgating. See you there. Roger & Laura


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Taking down a load of used **** stretchers LOL.


----------



## James Dymond (Feb 23, 2002)

Trade them for a load of coyote stretchers. Jim


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Be more than happy with a deal like that Jim. BTW How did you end up doing on your dogs? I hear big $$$ coyote, but when all was said and done, I only ave. about a twenty. Talked to another guy that had 60+ and he said he did $21 before Comm. and drumming. IMO $20 is not nearly worth the struggle.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Looking forward to target-K-9's mid November. probably duck hunt most of OCT.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

Mid Nov. would probably produce a nice catch. Most of the guys in the Northern Lower are pretty much done by Nov.10. Far too many II's and III's. A mature coyote will sometimes be prime or close to there, by Nov.1st. Problem is with the rest of them.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

Stopped at the NAFA table on Thur. Western coyote compared to a Mich. coyote day and night difference. It was good to see the grades of all the critters on display.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

The show was a washout. Torrential rains. More later.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Did you get rid of all the used **** boards?


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

**** boards sold well, wire a little bit. Crowd was light and the weather awful. Good to see old friends Backroadstraveler, Kzoo, Bigdaddy fisher, and others. And made a few new ones. Was a tough one, good to be home.


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Do you have anymore used boards available? I would be interested in some 7.5's if you have any left. 

-Chris


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

magnumhntr said:


> Do you have anymore used boards available? I would be interested in some 7.5's if you have any left.
> 
> -Chris


 Only brought a handful of boards back home, the low end of the pile. Nothing to speak of. Guys planning for a brighter future, I guess. When you get to be my age, the future gets shorter.


----------

